# Norton 650SS



## gben (Apr 5, 2021)

A 1962 Norton 650ss.  Upgrades include a two-leading-shoe backing plate in the front to help braking, a larger rear tail light to help safety, and a conversion to 12V electric system also for safety to make the lights brighter at night. All the numbers on this bike match the factory records, it has it's original Lucas magneto with a 1962 date-code, also the carbs are original with their 1962 date code stamped in.  A later 60s oil pump was installed that greatly increases oil flow and pressure for reliability. Also for reliability a later set of connecting rods was put in that might have lower mileage on them, also polished the connecting rod bolts and ground them on the top and bottom to give more clearance between them and the crankcase. Crank was balanced on knife-edges and the bike runs very smoothly. Gearbox had a new layshaft bearing put in also for reliability and safety.

  The Norton 650ss was the best handling and fastest of the British 650 twins this year, and was successful in production racing over in England. At the end of 1962 the original Norton factory was shut down and most of the workers were laid off, the company had been bought out by a large conglomerate, Associated Motorcycles C, AMC for short, and production was moved to their large factory in another city. The bikes were cheapened up and this was right when the British motorcycle industry began going in the toilet.

    1962 was the high-point for Norton 650cc motorcycle production, with about 1400 made. The previous year about 550 were made, and after 1962 production was very low. Norton was always a low-production company in the 1950s and early 1960s. So production of Norton's regular, everyday 650cc bike was the same or less than Triumph or BSA's "special" low production competition models.  The "SS" stood for Sports Special, and the only difference between it and the standard 650cc bike was the addition of twin carburetors and the Lucas Competition magneto ignition instead of a battery/points ignition.  Actually the standard 650cc bikes are far, far more rare than the sports model, with only a few dozen made. In fact I have never seen one for sale or on display anywhere, and I have been looking at these bikes for decades.










  This bike was someone's old hot-rod, notice the drilled for lightness rear-brake pedal, also they had beat on the bike so hard they had blown the engine, but luckily I was able to repair the original engine and keep the original crankcase with the factory serial numbers stamped in it to keep the bike all original. This is the most original 1962 650ss bike I know of in the USA, most of these bikes have been turned into "cafe racers" by people who's egos need to participate in shallow fashion trends is more important than the history of the bikes, or people with little knowledge do poor "restorations" that include lots of parts from the wrong years, but since there were so few of these bikes to begin with, there are hardly any people who really know the details of their history, especially differences between years of production.


----------



## Nashman (Apr 6, 2021)

gben said:


> A 1962 Norton 650ss.  Upgrades include a two-leading-shoe backing plate in the front to help braking, a larger rear tail light to help safety, and a conversion to 12V electric system also for safety to make the lights brighter at night. All the numbers on this bike match the factory records, it has it's original Lucas magneto with a 1962 date-code, also the carbs are original with their 1962 date code stamped in.  A later 60s oil pump was installed that greatly increases oil flow and pressure for reliability. Also for reliability a later set of connecting rods was put in that might have lower mileage on them, also polished the connecting rod bolts and ground them on the top and bottom to give more clearance between them and the crankcase. Crank was balanced on knife-edges and the bike runs very smoothly. Gearbox had a new layshaft bearing put in also for reliability and safety.
> 
> The Norton 650ss was the best handling and fastest of the British 650 twins this year, and was successful in production racing over in England. At the end of 1962 the original Norton factory was shut down and most of the workers were laid off, the company had been bought out by a large conglomerate, Associated Motorcycles C, AMC for short, and production was moved to their large factory in another city. The bikes were cheapened up and this was right when the British motorcycle industry began going in the toilet.
> 
> ...



Substantially altered from stock, but a sweet bike none the less. Any drips anywhere? Enjoy and good luck!


----------



## Nashman (Apr 7, 2021)

Hey, this dude doesn't recall this post. Getting old sucks, I can relate. Lets just all be friends. Who needs the drama. Thanks for the thumbs up Shawn, means plenty.  Bob


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 8, 2021)

Upgrades = modified


----------



## gben (Apr 15, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Upgrades = modified




   Sure, but swapping a few parts for safety that are not visible except to experts, has Zero to do with customizing a bikes appearance to suit a fashion trend or ego. So no gold star on your forehead, try again.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 15, 2021)

gben said:


> Sure, but swapping a few parts for safety that are not visible except to experts, has Zero to do with customizing a bikes appearance to suit a fashion trend or ego. So no gold star on your forehead, try again.



Take it to an AMCA event to be  judged and we'll see who gets the gold star. Whether customized, modified or altered to suit a fashion trend, ego or using the excuse of 'safety' due to a lack of skills its still modified. Trying to come off as a purist and foo foo another persons bike when yours is modified is just bad form.


----------



## corbettclassics (Apr 23, 2021)

I work on this all the time and we may work a deal on it to come to my collection.  It's stunning..!!!


----------



## FICHT 150 (Apr 23, 2021)

Not antique, but, getting there. 1989 FJ1200. Purists be damned, 17” wheels, F1 blue dot brakes, piped, jetted, Italian horns (loud horns save lives) Corbin seat, braided stainless hoses on all the hydraulics, fork brace, solid state voltage regulator, integrated brake and directional signals, relays wired in a few critical electrical circuits.
Custom paint. Rides like a Caddy, the gold standard for top gear roll on power, might be the best ever two up sport bike. Old ad with the late, great, Jay Gleason just for fun.
Judge away.

Ted


----------



## gben (May 8, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Take it to an AMCA event to be  judged and we'll see who gets the gold star. Whether customized, modified or altered to suit a fashion trend, ego or using the excuse of 'safety' due to a lack of skills its still modified. Trying to come off as a purist and foo foo another persons bike when yours is modified is just bad form.




   I  belonged to old bike clubs decades ago, and they draw "judges" from their membership pool, it is not what you know but who you blow. I saw bikes with sticky-tape pinstripes, clear-coating and completely bead-blasted win top prize.  Also if a mod is period, as in the case of the drilled brake lever on this bike, then it is a bonus, not a minus, just as the original patina and marks of usage on old furniture makes it worth much, much  more than if it were refinished.

    As far as the upgraded tail light goes, after a buddy of mine was rear-ended on his bike at a stop-light and hospitalized, and after riding the bike to work early in the AM and having a co-worker following in a car that I was nearly invisible from the rear, So saying putting a better tail-light on a bike is an excuse is as laughable as everything else you have to say. And if you learn how to read someday, you will see I said it was "the most original I know of", not completely original. Better luck next time..........


----------



## Freqman1 (May 8, 2021)

Ok little buddy whatever makes you feel better


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 31, 2021)

gben said:


> A 1962 Norton 650ss.  Upgrades include a two-leading-shoe backing plate in the front to help braking, a larger rear tail light to help safety, and a conversion to 12V electric system also for safety to make the lights brighter at night. All the numbers on this bike match the factory records, it has it's original Lucas magneto with a 1962 date-code, also the carbs are original with their 1962 date code stamped in.  A later 60s oil pump was installed that greatly increases oil flow and pressure for reliability. Also for reliability a later set of connecting rods was put in that might have lower mileage on them, also polished the connecting rod bolts and ground them on the top and bottom to give more clearance between them and the crankcase. Crank was balanced on knife-edges and the bike runs very smoothly. Gearbox had a new layshaft bearing put in also for reliability and safety.
> 
> The Norton 650ss was the best handling and fastest of the British 650 twins this year, and was successful in production racing over in England. At the end of 1962 the original Norton factory was shut down and most of the workers were laid off, the company had been bought out by a large conglomerate, Associated Motorcycles C, AMC for short, and production was moved to their large factory in another city. The bikes were cheapened up and this was right when the British motorcycle industry began going in the toilet.
> 
> ...



My brother Joe has a 1967 Norton 750 Atlas that i think was the predecessor to the 650 SS. Wow, to own one of these would be a sheer privilege.. Enjoy and RideOn... Razin...


----------



## gben (Aug 1, 2021)

razinhellcustomz said:


> My brother Joe has a 1967 Norton 750 Atlas that i think was the predecessor to the 650 SS. Wow, to own one of these would be a sheer privilege.. Enjoy and RideOn... Razin...




     Actually the 650ss and the Atlas were introduced the same year, 1962, although Norton sold a bike in 1961 called the Manxman that was 650cc which was identical to the 650ss except for paint color. The 650ss was a sport bike, SS stood for sports special, The Atlas was originally meant to be a laid-back touring bike. The 650ss always had 9:1 compression ratio, the Atlas had 7.5:1. At first the Atlas was sold with a single-carb, the 650ss always had twin carbs. Starting in 1963 Norton sold the Atlas with twin carbs too. The 750 Atlas was sold in much higher numbers than any other Norton twin during the 1960s, very few of the 650ss, the 99ss or 88ss sports bikes were sold in the USA. Anyone with money can find an Atlas for sale every day of the week, the 650ss is a little harder to find in good condition, the 99ss and 88ss which are 600cc and 500cc bikes can not usually be found at all especially in the USA where consumers were brainwashed to always think that bigger is better.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Jun 28, 2022)

I am not getting into this one to offend anyone, but a small part of me is a little offended by the color of this thread.

I love British bikes, and always have since I saw my first Norton choppers when I was 10 or so.

When I was 12 I bought an old BSA 650, also a chopper from my Uncle Hank (RIP). My mom and dad made him take it back from me and told him to keep my $25 as a life lesson about buying things like that without asking them first. (He made it up to me later.)

My second bike was a CB750 SOHC on an Amen Savior frame with a 16" rear wheel and old Harley car style tire. My fourth and last bike for several years was a 1969 Triumph Bonneville 650 chopper with a competition built engine (by me).  I rode it for years until I finally sold it (mistake) and I didnt buy another bike for about 2 years.

Then a couple Pre-Unit choppers and a rigid rear hydraulic front bike with a stock 1950s look. Then a couple Sportsters, both customs. A couple more CB750 bikes, etc.

 I could go on but between the ages of 20 and 28 I owned over 20 motorcyles, almost all choppers or customs. Even a Cafe Racer of sorts.

My point, before this becomes 5 pages and all about me. Nobody told you that the only kind of bike anyone should ever have is a chopper or cafe racer and that  bone stock (except for modifications of course) bikes were junk and fads.

In fact, stock bikes were the exception in the 1950s-1970s and choppers (here) and Cafe Racers (Europe and England) were more common. I am sorry if this fact offends you but that is the way it was.

Now, stock bikes are in, which makes them a fad of sorts. So in a way, you are following a fad by making your bike stock (except for some modifications of course) so please watch the stone casting lest you drop one on your own foot.

Also, if this is a family forum )as you sad and I also believe it is) your comment about it not being who you know but who you, well you know the one was in very bad form. I get offended by some off color comments as well. I also understand they come with the territory. 

It is a shame I have to worry about my grandchildren on a bicycle forum with some of the photos and comments that members make. How are we going to further the hobby of bicycling into another generation if we cannot let them view one of the largest bicycle forums online without constant supervision?

I have said enough, as usual. I just saw there is a suspended sign by the members name that I honestly didnt see when I started. Still, the post is relevant so Here I Go (Again) on My Own. 

My name is Rob, and I approve this rant.


----------



## corbettclassics (Jun 28, 2022)

rant Add to list Share​A _rant_ is an argument that is fueled by passion, not shaped by facts. When the shouting starts on talk radio, or when a blog commenter resorts to ALL CAPS, you're almost certainly encountering a _rant_.

_Rant_ comes from the Dutch _ranten_, "to talk nonsense." _Rave_ is a close synonym — in fact, "to _rant_ and rave" is a popular expression. When _rant_ is used as a noun, it means something like _tirade_. The first recorded usage of _rant_ is from the end of the sixteenth century, in Shakespeare's _The Merry Wives of Windsor_. By the middle of the turbulent seventeenth century, the name _Ranters_ was used as a catchall pejorative for various groups of radical Christian dissenters.



Meaning of *rant* in English​



rant
verb [ I ]

US 

 /rænt/ UK 

 /rænt/

to speak, write or shout in a loud, uncontrolled, or angry way, often saying confusedor silly things: 
He's always ranting (on) about the government.
I get fed up with my mother ranting and raving (about my clothes) all the time


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Jun 28, 2022)

corbettclassics said:


> rant Add to list Share​A _rant_ is an argument that is fueled by passion, not shaped by facts. When the shouting starts on talk radio, or when a blog commenter resorts to ALL CAPS, you're almost certainly encountering a _rant_.
> 
> _Rant_ comes from the Dutch _ranten_, "to talk nonsense." _Rave_ is a close synonym — in fact, "to _rant_ and rave" is a popular expression. When _rant_ is used as a noun, it means something like _tirade_. The first recorded usage of _rant_ is from the end of the sixteenth century, in Shakespeare's _The Merry Wives of Windsor_. By the middle of the turbulent seventeenth century, the name _Ranters_ was used as a catchall pejorative for various groups of radical Christian dissenters.
> 
> ...



I like it man.
I use it as a joke, but also as a digital cattle prod because I have a member or more that have been rude to me over my opinions or facts on subjects. I was also told my posts were 5 pages long rants and all about me. 
I try to remember that sometimes when I post a comment. Sometimes I try not to say too much and sometimes I see if I can actually write 5 pages about me. Usually thats when I sign about the rant thing.
I really do like the post about the origin and meaning of the word, it reminds me of a couple I did that got the responses I spoke of. 
Plus I am here to learn as well as share things and I am willing to learn about almost anything.
Thanks, Rob

My name is Rob and I approve this compliment.


----------



## corbettclassics (Jun 29, 2022)

*RANT *-->>> to speak, write or shout in a loud, uncontrolled, or angry way, often saying confused or silly things:


_*And now .............. back to those wonderful Norton motorcycles:




*_


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 29, 2022)

corbettclassics said:


> *RANT *-->>> to speak, write or shout in a loud, uncontrolled, or angry way, often saying confused or silly things:
> 
> 
> _*And now .............. back to those wonderful Norton motorcycles:
> ...



Gotta love the Brit bikes as I own a 1970 Tw250 in pieces and a 1976 T140v Bonnieville... Had several more over the years and would love to own one of these Snortin Nortons one day. Thanks for sharing.. RideOn.. Razin...


----------



## corbettclassics (Jun 29, 2022)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Gotta love the Brit bikes as I own a 1970 Tw250 in pieces and a 1976 T140v Bonnieville... Had several more over the years and would love to own one of these Snortin Nortons one day. Thanks for sharing.. RideOn.. Razin...



Yeah love 'em for sure!
Got my eye on one of these Manx's if it ever happens!!


----------

